
CNET Founder Shelby Bonnie Unveils His New Startup: PoliticalBase - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/09/cnet-founder-shelby-bonnie-unveils-his-new-startup-politicalbase/
======
ALee
I get mixed reviews about being in the politics space. For one, our company is
set deeply in the politics space (so already have a bias toward wanting to
change politics with technology). We think PoliticalBase is a pretty cool
product, but we've heard from people that investors shy away from politics.
What's everyone's thoughts on this?

------
initself
Looks like Obama's gotta start working hard to take the big states (CA, NY,
TX, FL) away from Hillary!

